# I've Lost My Dog!!



## sharpwaa (Oct 14, 2009)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Steff (Oct 14, 2009)

is the dog chipped? if it has a tag are the details on there, im sure she has not gone far , if you live in a little town they may look out for it but if you live in major city the odds of the police looking are low they will probs just say put posters up etc etc and give us a pic and we can keep an eye out, has she ever done it before, maybe also contact the local dog pound if you have one


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2009)

How awful for you sharpwaa! There's no harm in phoning the police. Is there a local dog's home that she might be taken to? Or perhaps the RSPCA?

Hope you get her back soon!


----------



## Copepod (Oct 14, 2009)

Hand out a few posters in local area? If your dog is chipped, she will get back to you when someone scans her. Please keep us informed.


----------



## Viki (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi Sharpwaa - phone your local police station and your local vet surgeries. People always used to bring strays in to us when i was a vet nurse.

Is she chipped?


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 14, 2009)

I don't think they'll be much help unless she's chipped, though it would be worth asking them anyway. You also could call the RSPCA, the local animal rescue and your local vet to keep a look out. Could she find her way home on her own? I really hope you get her back soon, I'd be devastated if Judy went missing. Keep us posted won't you?


----------



## Steff (Oct 14, 2009)

I hope she is found soon but 1 idea i had was if you have a pc which of course you do, then print off a load of leaflets and go to your local newsagent and see how many paperboys they have working there and how many houses they deliever to and just say a little incentive of a quid or sumit and they could post the leaflets through doors , you want as many people as poss to know she is missing .


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 14, 2009)

That's a great idea Steph.


----------



## katie (Oct 14, 2009)

I hope you find her soon!

Usually dogs find their way home so hopefully she will turn up on your doorstep x


----------



## am64 (Oct 14, 2009)

any luck ?????


----------



## HelenP (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh no, poor Sharpie and poor doggie.  I hope she's home safe and sound very soon.

xx


----------



## Viki (Oct 14, 2009)

sharpwaa said:


> Bugger,  it's completely dark now and I've been down to our 'river walk' every half hour.  She hasn't appeared.  She's old, deaf and cranky and has a gammy leg,  never been out over night.   Awe crap!



Hey sharpwaa, dogs are extremely hardy. Chances are shes found somewhere warm by now to hole up till morning. 

Keeping everything crossed that she turns up soon. Did you leave your details with lots of your local animal related places?

xx


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 14, 2009)

RSPCA

Here you go.


----------



## HelenP (Oct 14, 2009)

Aww, do you have any friends/neighbours/rellies who are maybe a tad more mobile and could help you look, praps a bit further afield?

xx


----------



## am64 (Oct 14, 2009)

poor ole doggy , but they are very resliant even at 14 and collies are not stupid! we got a 15year old and if she ever goes missing we always check the bins or local takewaway as she is so obessed with food!
keep us posted


----------



## Steff (Oct 15, 2009)

hi sharpaa any developements??


----------



## Caroline (Oct 15, 2009)

Hope your dog turns up, I'd try all the usual  places, local vets, the police pet rescue places,posters etc... Good luck.


----------



## tracey w (Oct 15, 2009)

Any news? Hope you are coping ok, x


----------



## Caroline (Oct 15, 2009)

Have you found your dog yet, or has it come back? I hope all is OK. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 15, 2009)

What's the latest? Has Sharpy been heard from?


----------



## Steff (Oct 15, 2009)

aww sharpaa sorry to hear still no signs did you maker any phone calls to RSPCA or local dog pound x


----------



## am64 (Oct 15, 2009)

hey sharpwaa no luck it seems..feel very helpless ..is there anything we can do?  ie put a leaflet together or anything?


----------



## am64 (Oct 15, 2009)

whats your area and desciption of dog? im in now for afternoon got to mariade the chicken but then could make some calls if you want..any ID on him?her?


----------



## katie (Oct 15, 2009)

sharpwaa said:


> Wow!  I couldn't ask you for this!!  But thank you, she's (sorry I've just chucked up my lunch  ....-nerves)  a border collie mainly black and a white 'wee free' vicars collar she's wearing a red tartan dog coat,  last seen heading east from the village of Anwick lincolnshire along the river toward's Boston.  I am much in your debt!!!  xxxxxxxxx



aww sharp, I feel so bad for you  I really hope she turns up soon.

am you are the best  xx


----------



## Viki (Oct 15, 2009)

Kepping everything crossed for you x


----------



## am64 (Oct 15, 2009)

sharpwaa said:


> Wow!  I couldn't ask you for this!!  But thank you, she's (sorry I've just chucked up my lunch  ....-nerves)  a border collie mainly black and a white 'wee free' vicars collar she's wearing a red tartan dog coat,  last seen heading east from the village of Anwick lincolnshire along the river toward's Boston.  I am much in your debt!!!  xxxxxxxxx



ok Chicken done ive got about an hour...dont worry consider it as barter...you make me laugh ...i make leaflets/phone calls...can you pm or email me details etc phone no... name of dog..tagged etc wont take me long then i can send it to you to print and get all those kids of yours out on the case!!


----------



## Steff (Oct 15, 2009)

nice 1 am thats a really lovely thing your doing for sharpaa x


----------



## am64 (Oct 15, 2009)

steff09 said:


> nice 1 am thats a really lovely thing your doing for sharpaa x



its no prob its something I can do...not so good at medical advice but reasearch and this sort of thing is a doddle...this is what this forum can do....share skills


----------



## Steff (Oct 15, 2009)

your right sometimes it aint all about the diabetes, we all got ways and means of being to help someone with other things sometimes x x


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 15, 2009)

Do you have a photo of her Sharpy? I'd be happy to do a poster and email it you for printing.


----------



## am64 (Oct 15, 2009)

Sharpee i have phoned your local dog wardens they should call me back whats doggy name and can you pm me a contact no..
Ali your a whizz at all this aswell thanks!


----------



## am64 (Oct 15, 2009)

ok sharpwaa all you local dog wardens from bosten east lynely? and north whatever have the details now...i gave them me as a contact as didnt have yoursx are you alright after being sick?


----------



## tracey w (Oct 15, 2009)

sharpwaa said:


> Jeez!  Just walked the 35 mile stretch of river from Anwick to Tattershall and back since dawn,  looking for my wee darling!!  Not a sign!!  It's all open flat countryside,  with a lot of green field's between villages with not much shelter for her...... Bad foot's buggered now,  all sore and weeping like a nun!!  I can't do any more!!  Poor old bugger! I hope she comes home.......



Oh no, i feel for you i really do, 

Its nice that everyone is doing all these things to help you, i can only send you my wishes and am thinking of you. Lets hope you get some results soon, xxx


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 15, 2009)

Sharpwaa, hope your wee girl gets home soon.

Take care

Rossi.


----------



## Viki (Oct 15, 2009)

Any news? did the phone calls turn anything up?


----------



## HelenP (Oct 15, 2009)

Omigosh, I'm so touched by reading this thread, aren't people lovely??

Am you are my absolute hero!

Sharpwaa, I really hope you're feeling better now, and your babby is home soon.

xx


----------



## am64 (Oct 15, 2009)

HelenP said:


> Omigosh, I'm so touched by reading this thread, aren't people lovely??
> 
> Am you are my absolute hero!
> 
> ...



Tis seriously no problem...my brain needs the excercise...its doing me good x
as i said all about barter...Helen I just love your posts X


----------



## HelenP (Oct 15, 2009)

you DO??    But aww, thank you.

xx


----------



## am64 (Oct 15, 2009)

HelenP said:


> you DO??    But aww, thank you.
> 
> xx


yes sweetie !! anything you need reasearching etc im here for you all!!!


----------



## Steff (Oct 15, 2009)

am64 said:


> yes sweetie !! anything you need reasearching etc im here for you all!!!



Can you research why my o/h leaves his goatee clippings all over the sink , if you can i will personally come see you and hand you a medal


----------



## am64 (Oct 15, 2009)

hahaha!!!!


----------



## am64 (Oct 15, 2009)

sharpeeee any newsXx


----------



## Viki (Oct 15, 2009)

am64 said:


> sharpeeee any newsXx



Getting a bit worried now - hope hes ok


----------



## am64 (Oct 15, 2009)

Viki said:


> Getting a bit worried now - hope hes ok



sharpee not being online at mo so we just have to wait...


----------



## Steff (Oct 15, 2009)

sharpaa is now online , sharps any news  ? xx


----------



## tracey w (Oct 15, 2009)

sharpwaa said:


> Thanks peeps,  just back in,  she's still missing,  I'm beside my self now.....how can we get so attached...........simple really,  when she nudges my laptop out of my hands and demand's walkies I cave in every time...



Oh no, we were all eagerly awaiting better news, lets see what tomorrow brings.

My cat went missing for two days once, years ago now. I was out of my mind, then he strolled out of a neighbours garage like nothing  had happened. Not sure if this helps but i know what you are going through. Like Viki said dogs are resilient. dont know what else to say, just thinking of you. xxx


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 15, 2009)

It's the unconditional love Sharpy, who's proof against that?


----------



## Steff (Oct 15, 2009)

oooo dam sorry to hear still nothing sharp i really do hope and pray she will be back soon for you xx


----------



## Viki (Oct 15, 2009)

sharpwaa said:


> Bless you all!!    Thank you  xxxxxx



Im sure by now she is nice and warm somewhere, in someones house or a shelter feeling exhausted after her adventure. I really hope you get the call tomorrow, i think all of us pet owners and animal lovers can completely relate to the inability to compose a rational thought when they give you _that_ look! x x


----------



## HelenP (Oct 15, 2009)

.....  .....

xx


----------



## Einstein (Oct 15, 2009)

Only just got online.

Sorry to hear about your loss, hope you're re-united very soon.

Sure someone has taken the wee thing in for the night.

Keep us posted in the morning.

As for getting attached to them, tell me about it! It's because they are better than many humans (present company excepted, of course), never demand [too much] and always appreciate what you give. Never judge and always agree with you.


----------



## am64 (Oct 16, 2009)

Just had message left by dog wardens purdie and sharpwaa have been reunited!!


----------



## Steff (Oct 16, 2009)

aww thats amazingly good news 

im so pleased for both owner and dog 

well done everyone i think we have shown great support and pulled together xxxx


----------



## Viki (Oct 16, 2009)

HOORAY!!!! That has absolutely made my day!!!!!!


----------



## katie (Oct 16, 2009)

am64 said:


> Just had message left by dog wardens purdie and sharpwaa have been reunited!!



omg YAY!! That is so good   Well done am for all your hard work helping to find Purdie   That's made my day


----------



## sofaraway (Oct 16, 2009)

That is fantastic news, so pleased for you


----------



## am64 (Oct 16, 2009)

katie said:


> omg YAY!! That is so good   Well done am for all your hard work helping to find Purdie   That's made my day



did really do anything..sharpwaa must have got hold of them somehow..im sure we'll find out in due course X


----------



## am64 (Oct 16, 2009)

am64 said:


> did really do anything..sharpwaa must have got hold of them somehow..im sure we'll find out in due course X



I mean Did 'not' do anything...you can tell im feeling rough


----------



## Caroline (Oct 16, 2009)

Brilliant. I bet the whole family is very happy if not overjoyed. Great news.


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so glad to hear that Sharpy. What a relief! How is she after her adventure?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2009)

That's FANTASTIC news!!! Brilliant! Thanks for letting us know am! Sharpwaa, so pleased for you and your furry friend!


----------



## bev (Oct 16, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOOPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!

Thats brilliant news! Let us know the full story!Bev


----------



## katie (Oct 16, 2009)

bev said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thats brilliant news! Let us know the full story!Bev



bev did you ever hear about how your daughter's housemate did at the doctors?


----------



## bev (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi Katie,
Last i heard he was going to gp's - will ask her tonight.
Wheres your twin gone? She and Heidi havent been on on for weeks!Bev


----------



## rossi_mac (Oct 16, 2009)

Great news (imagine a big bouncy happy message like northeners!)

Glad you're reunited, and no doubt feeling better now.

Rossi


----------



## HelenP (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow, if I could do what Northerner's bouncy smiley is doing, I'd be doing it all over the living room.  I'm so happy for Sharpie, it's the BEST news I've heard in ages. 

Am, you're an angel.

*goes off to re-do mascara......

xx


----------



## katie (Oct 16, 2009)

bev said:


> Hi Katie,
> Last i heard he was going to gp's - will ask her tonight.
> Wheres your twin gone? She and Heidi havent been on on for weeks!Bev



Hope he is ok, let us know 

I have no idea where Heidi has got to   AM just hasn't been coming on the Internet much, but I dont know why.  She signed in last night and asked after everyone, she seemed happy.  Hope she comes abck soon though.


----------



## bev (Oct 16, 2009)

katie said:


> Hope he is ok, let us know
> 
> I have no idea where Heidi has got to   AM just hasn't been coming on the Internet much, but I dont know why.  She signed in last night and asked after everyone, she seemed happy.  Hope she comes abck soon though.



Ok thanks - next time you 'speak' to her say hello from me and tell her the number of posts have taken a plummet!Bev


----------



## katie (Oct 16, 2009)

lol will do x


----------



## velcrohead (Oct 16, 2009)

am64 said:


> Just had message left by dog wardens purdie and sharpwaa have been reunited!!



Brilliant news, I would hate to lose any of my pets.


----------



## tracey w (Oct 16, 2009)

That fantastic news, so happy for you both!!!!


----------



## katie (Oct 16, 2009)

I bet sharpwaa and purdie are having a party


----------



## bev (Oct 17, 2009)

sharpwaa said:


> Purdie is home safe and well and none the worse for her experience!!
> 
> !
> 
> ...



So, did AM find your dog for you? Sorry, i must have missed that bit! Any idea where the dog had been? Glad your re-united.Bev


----------



## Twitchy (Oct 17, 2009)

Just saw this - so glad Purdie's back home safely!!  Result!


----------



## katie (Oct 17, 2009)

Bev, am called all the dog wardans for sharpwaa


----------



## am64 (Oct 17, 2009)

sharpwaa said:


> Purdie is home safe and well and none the worse for her experience!!
> 
> !
> 
> ...



glad you reunited do you know what happened to her?


----------



## MrsSharpwaa (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi there, Sharpy's Mrs here. Thank you all for your good wishes and yes Purdy is safely home. I found her at the local vet, a kind passerby had found her and taken her in but we have no idea where she had been or even who had picked her up as they didn't leave any details. Thank you AM64 for calling the dog warden, she was really pleased when I called to say we'd found her. Unfortunately it wasn't looking so hopeful for the other 2 dogs in the vet's kennel so if anyone is thinking of gaining a pet, how about rescuing one?

Once again, thank you all for your kind wishes xx


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Mrs Sharpy, welcome. We're all really chuffed that you got her back safely, what a relief it must be.


----------



## am64 (Oct 17, 2009)

MrsSharpwaa said:


> Hi there, Sharpy's Mrs here. Thank you all for your good wishes and yes Purdy is safely home. I found her at the local vet, a kind passerby had found her and taken her in but we have no idea where she had been or even who had picked her up as they didn't leave any details. Thank you AM64 for calling the dog warden, she was really pleased when I called to say we'd found her. Unfortunately it wasn't looking so hopeful for the other 2 dogs in the vet's kennel so if anyone is thinking of gaining a pet, how about rescuing one?
> 
> Once again, thank you all for your kind wishes xx



welcome to the forum Mrs sharpwaa,we'd all been a bit worrried about Mr sharpwaa earlier this week what with all the D stuff and purdy going missing...glad to see hes better..good to see you join the forum i've been trying to get my Hubby to join as I think often the partners need the support aswell ! Especially with the moody swings mine is a real saint!!


----------



## Plastirion (Oct 17, 2009)

Just been reading the saga of Purdie so glad she is home I would be devastated if my Jay who is a rescued mongrel, nearly 13, disappeared.  I too have neuropathy legs and unable to walk him but friends do it for me and he trots off with them quite happy.  He has been wonderful whilst I have been ill.  Before Christmas we were walking 5 miles a day but I am now on pregabelin and the improvement is amazing - I'll soon be walking him and driving again.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 20, 2009)

Plastirion said:


> Just been reading the saga of Purdie so glad she is home I would be devastated if my Jay who is a rescued mongrel, nearly 13, disappeared.  I too have neuropathy legs and unable to walk him but friends do it for me and he trots off with them quite happy.  He has been wonderful whilst I have been ill.  Before Christmas we were walking 5 miles a day but I am now on pregabelin and the improvement is amazing - I'll soon be walking him and driving again.



That's terrific news Plastirion! So pleased to hear that the medication is working well!


----------

